# Fun in North Myrtle



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I wrote this last night in an email to some friends while I am on vacation. Hope it brightens you day 

As I am sure you are all aware, tonight was the Hunter's Moon, or the Travel Moon, or Dying Grass Moon. The full moon of October. It was as the moon was rising that I met him. He was strong, and hit the line as hard as he could. I was not ready. I did not know what was going on at the time. The fight was eminent. I stood, grabbed the fishing rod, my big rod it was, and began the battle that would hopefully land the slimey beast. He fought all he could. Like Ahab's whale, he was on a mission. He thrashed around violently as he was drawn through the surf. After a long struggle of at least ten or twenty seconds, I had him. The beast heaved before me. A croaker, measuring six inches if was was an inch. Ok, so I finally caught a fish.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Keep trying you will be successful.











"I'm an expert fisherman, Mr. Carpenter. I have been fishing all night and caught nothing. I suppose you're going to whistle and all the fish will jump into my boat?" 











"I was joking. Can't you take a joke?"

First, nobody knows a surefire way to catch fish... nobody except the Person who created the fish. He even has the power to silently command the fish to jump into the boat. When Jesus comes along on a fishing trip, you don't even need fishing nets. What you need is a bigger boat!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Jesus can come fish with me anytime he wants, even if I am an atheist.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

FISHIN' 


One day a fisherman was lying on a beautiful beach, with his fishing pole propped up in the sand and his solitary line cast out into the sparkling blue surf. He was enjoying the warmth of the afternoon sun and the prospect of catching a fish. 

About that time, an investment banker came walking down the beach, trying to relieve some of the stress of her workday. She noticed the fisherman sitting on the beach and decided to find out why this fisherman was fishing instead of working harder to make a living for himself and his family. 
"You aren't going to catch many fish that way," said the investment banker to the fisherman. 
"You should be working rather than lying on the beach". 
The fisherman looked up at the investment banker, smiled and replied, 
"And what will my reward be?" 
"Well, you can get bigger nets and catch more fish" was the banker's answer. 
"And then what will my reward be?" asked the fisherman, still smiling. 
The investment banker replied, 
"You will make money and you'll be able to buy a boat, which will then result in larger catches of fish". 
"And then what will my reward be?" asked the fisherman again. 
The investment banker was beginning to get a little irritated with the fisherman's questions. 
"You can buy a bigger boat, and hire some people to work for you" she said. 
"And then what will my reward be?" repeated the fisherman. 
The investment banker was getting angry. 
"Don't you understand? You can build up a fleet of fishing boats, sail all over the world, and let all your employees catch fish for you". 

Once again the fisherman asked, "And then what will my reward be?" 
The investment banker was red with rage and shouted at the fisherman, 
"Don't you understand that you can become so rich that you will never have to work for your living again. You can spend all the rest of your days sitting on this beach, looking at the sunset. You won't have a care in the world." 
The fisherman, still smiling, looked up and said, "And what do you think I'm doing right now?"


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

How to Catch the Big One
Fishing Tips for Success Straight from the Pros

http://www.myhowtosource.com/crafts/fishingtips.shtml


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Just to sum up. That was the only fish I got for the whole 10 days of fishing


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow Eddy, 10 days and thats all. Man you gotta be jinxed or something. Maybe you just used up all your bad luck at one time. Next time you should really kill'um. Hang in there.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

OMFG...10 days and a croaker...a six inch long croaker at that!?~!!! DUDE YOu can go to like wallmart buy a 8 inch croaker for like 2 dollars. OMG someone kick me in the balls. Hey man come to st. simons some time ill show ya how to fish seriously.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey, sometimes we all have bad luck. I've spent day after day fishing and walked away with reeking of skunk.

You buy croaker at Wal-Mart, Crabby_84? Keep busting people's chops about their bad luck and how you can teach them to fish and maybe someone _will_ offer to kick you in the clankers


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll second that. Remember, karma dictates that if you make fun of other people's skunk days, you get skunked doubly. Just thought I'd give you the heads up on that one.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

rofl wasnt making fun just found it humerous ...ok maybe i was sorry man trust me i get skunked all the time and half the time the day starts out like this........."Hey leslie (leslie is my girlfriend) trust me the fishing is gonna be awesome today" and ended up with nothing but a reel that needs to be washed and a wet shirt..No harm intended was just kidding!

-crabby


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

None taken. At least the peir was dead the whole time as well.


----------

